# Resto-Mod for my wife. Need ideas.



## m_fumich (Apr 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2013)

*need ideas*

i cant get over the way it looks just the way it is.recondition and new tires and tubes and ride.just my two cents.cheers.:o


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 21, 2013)

..........


----------

